# 1997 F-350 7.3....buy or not?



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

A friend of mine has a truck with a plow that he wants to sell and i'm not sure if its a good deal or not. Let me know whatcha think.

1997 Ford F-350
Regular Cab, Long Box
7.3 Powerstroke Turbo w/ 209K
Original Automatic trans but had new torque converter about 25K ago
Has some rust starting around the wheel wells just at the bottom corners
Has a Western UniMount 7'6" Poly Plow in good condition
Newer tires, BFG A/T's, think atleast 285, maybe bigger yet
Rear fuel tank might have a leak but not sure, $120 for a new one, no big deal

Asking $6800


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

go for it at about 6000 even


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I think he's insanely high. The truck is 12 years old with over 200,000 miles. I know of MUCH NEWER and LOWER MILEAGE trucks for only a few thousand more.

I'm selling my truck with 1/2 the mileage & 2 years newer if interested for $1600 less..............

I personally wouldn't pay a penny over $2500 for that truck but thats just me.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

hes too high on price.i paid 8k a year ago for mine with 146k on it and a new tranny with no rust


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Id say no more than $4k without seeing it.

Put it this way, Im buying one of my dads old trucks, its listed as the 1999 in my sig, its got a plow and 2 broken but fixable monroe V bed salters for $5k. Thats the price he was selling it for to anyone, I just happened to be the buyer.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

WAY to high of a price! I bought a 1995 same truck and plow with a new transmission, 120000 miles a year ago for $5000.00 with VERY little rust


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i just bought a 2000 f250 ext cab diesel 4x4 for 11,5000 with 100,000 so i think 6800 for a 97 with 200k is way high.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I think $4000-$4500 is fair.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

$3800-$4500 is what I'd be willing to pay. 



Got any pictures?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

its a powerstroke, its worth a little more than 4000


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I would pay this for $3,500

I saw 2001 E350 with 7.3L that have 190K miles but it clean van they want $3,000 dollars I say it very nice van.

Keep mind resale for those truck drop so much. Blame gas price for this.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow thats alot of responses, thanks!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

He just called me tonite....$6000 and thats including the plow. Just put on new brakes too. What you guys think?!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

a ford would sure round out your fleet


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

still too high. 4 to 5 maybe with the plow, speaking of a 7'6'' poly for a 1 ton truck? That the original plow?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

NoFearDeere;579700 said:


> He just called me tonite....$6000 and thats including the plow. Just put on new brakes too. What you guys think?!


If you buy that truck, I have to say you complete the saying, "there is an azz for every seat". Now its your money, spend it how you want BUT I think you are throwing money out the window. jmo

If you want a diesel I can get you one with 1/2 the mileage.

Here's a truck in NJ that you can get for $8000 I know, maybe even less.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/835753898.html


----------

